# Fid?



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Hey. have a quick question about non-residents and firearms.

I'm enrolled for a class down at the S&W academy, and plan to get my FID(only 19) after. My roomate, who is a CT resident was interested in going too. My question is there a non- resident FID permit? I know there are non-resident LTC's, but wasn't sure about the FID's.

and a side question, me and him will be getting an apartment in Mass this summer/fall. How long does he have to live here to be considered a Massachusetts resident?

thanks

-Dan


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Go straight to the source:
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopstop...istration+&+Laws&L2=Firearms+Support+Services


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Thanks


----------

